# Jd 826 operator or service manual needed



## anixon

JD 826 I pick up. i'm looking for a service and operators manual for it.
I know ebay as them, but I don't want to pay there prices.
thanks
allen


----------



## jtclays

anixon, I have an 826 Owners in PDF form. It is online at restorationmen under JD. If you can't link to it by that, (I just tried and it didn't work, might have to log in) shoot me a PM with your email and I'll send it to you. As far as what's in it, it has capacities and a few hand written part numbers for belts and the like, but not very detailed. Are you having problems or stuck somewhere replacing a part? I got mine in poor shape and took EVERYTHING apart to repaint and re-bushing so I may have some info that could help. I'm not a rocket scientist, but I have been through 6000 links trying to find information from JD and have a pretty good handle on that specific machine
Engine probs??? They were all Tecumseh and using the stamped Tec number on top of the recoil housing will get you parts and easy schematics.
The machine tractor assembly and augers are a complete different story. Very tight secret held by JD as far as info or schematics.
John Deere - Parts Catalog
I still have some pics stored somewhere of the drivetrain shafts and pins and how that goofy winged spinner works on the port side wheel. Most people I chat with about this model have probs with how that winged wheel works or the "little black cylinder" under the carb box where all the wires go to.
Let me know if I can send you something.


----------



## kg_jettaIV

I am currently working on my dad's old, neglected 826 and have found these manuals, hope they help.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


----------



## berniez

kg_jettaIV said:


> I am currently working on my dad's old, neglected 826 and have found these manuals, hope they help.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


Thanks so much for posting these pdfs. I really needed to see the TM1234. Hard to find this manual. Much kudos to you. Thanks


----------



## teelias

*826 interlocks*

Anxion,
I have an 826 also. Was running fine and just quit, no spark. How do the interlocks work.

Very confusing. There is one on the auger control and one on each handle. Do the handle interlocks override the auger control interlock?

Also, why do all of the wires go to the unit under the carb?

What is that whirlygig on the drive wheel.

Thanks


----------



## Shryp

teelias said:


> Anxion,
> I have an 826 also. Was running fine and just quit, no spark. How do the interlocks work.
> 
> Very confusing. There is one on the auger control and one on each handle. Do the handle interlocks override the auger control interlock?
> 
> Also, why do all of the wires go to the unit under the carb?
> 
> What is that whirlygig on the drive wheel.
> 
> Thanks


Here are a couple other threads for you to check:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rum/11329-trouble-shooting-saftey-system.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/john-deere-snowblowers/7378-john-deere-1032-no-spark.html


----------



## teelias

*826 Thanks*

Thanks allot for the manuals and the information on the interlocks. Got it up and running and disconnected the handlebar interlocks, and it started and is running fine.

You guys are great. Thanks


----------



## Redwillys49

*JD 832 Manual*



kg_jettaIV said:


> I am currently working on my dad's old, neglected 826 and have found these manuals, hope they help.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


Thanks for posting these Manuals, just downloads and full of info I require


----------

